# Lichtschwert Tutorial



## goela (7. August 2002)

Auch wenn tutorials.de nicht zur Linkssammlung "verkommen" soll, so will ich doch diesen Link hier präsentieren, da so oft nach einer Lichtschwertanimation gefragt wurde!

Hier findet ihr ein tutorial wie man dies mit Premiere, Photoshop realisiert!

Wenn man im Google mit den Stichworten "LightSaber Fight Scene Premiere" sucht, dann findet man noch mehr Links (insgesamt 434)!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. August 2002)

So folks,

Ich habe mir die Frechheit erlaubt, alle Post "zwischendurch" zu löschen, damit nur noch Goeli's und meiner bleibt. Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur zur besseren Übersicht. 

tutorial 

Stay tuned


//edit:

<b>Momo</b> hat auch nochmal ein Tutorial dazu gemacht, was den weiteren Verlauf oder die Möglichkeiten zeigt.
Ich habe es hier hochgeladen.
Danke Momo

Wegen Trafficbegrenzung, habe ich die Dateien als RAR mit Passwort hochgeladen. Wenn ihr ein Tutorial laden wollt, einfach mir eine PM schicken


----------



## goela (8. August 2002)

Gute Idee ein Tutorial als "Filmchen" zu machen! Das kapiert dann auch der "Einsteiger"!


----------



## MoMo (8. August 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe vier Fragen:

a) Löscht du bei ungefähr 3 Minuten im Film das Footage.avi? 
b) Warum benutzt du ein Footageelement? Kann man das auch ganz normal mit einem beliebigen .avi machen, und wenn nicht, wo ist der Unterschied?
c) Wie kriege ich denn nun am Schluss Farbe da rein? So weit wie du in dem Video war ich nämlich auch schon  .
d) Mit welchen Aufnahmeeinstellungen und welchem Programm hast du das gemacht? Wenn ich bei mir nämlich 25 fps anwähle, kann ich gar nicht mehr mit meinem PC arbeiten, so langsam geht das.

Ansonsten natürlich schönes Filmchen, werde mal bei Zeit & Lust sehen, dass ich auch so etwas aus meiner noch kleinen Trickkiste für euch vorbereite .

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

a.) Ja <- deswegen habe ich da so mit der Maus rumgefuchtelt.

b.) Ist doch ne beliebige AVI nur habe ich die Footage.avi, also Quellmaterial genannt  .

c.) In dem du "Basis" auswählst und  Effekt  -> Anpassen -> "<b>Farbbalance</b>" anwendest.

d.) Aufgenommen in Premiere, exportiert als Quadratpixel 720*576 unkomprimiert keine Halbbilder, Deinterlaced. Und dann als Footage.avi in AE geöffnet.

Nur wenn du mit unkomprimierten AVIs arbeitest, kannst du schnell und ohne Qualitätsverlust arbeiten.
Z.B. ist es tödlich zwischendurch immer DivX zu benutzen. Der Rechner ist megalahm (da schon 500MHz allein für DivX benötigt werden) und bei jedem speichern geht die Quaität weiter runter.


----------



## MoMo (8. August 2002)

Bis c) alles klar, nur was soll ich bei d) mit diesen Angaben? Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, wie du das von deinem PC-Monitor aufgenommen hast  . [edit]Also ich habe nicht so einen billig Pc, der schon beim einfachen Arbeiten in Premiere ruckelt .[/edit]

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Oops aneinander vorbeigeredet.

Aufgenommen mit Camtasia und dann nach guten Videschnittlerbrauch konvertiert und optimiert.


----------



## MoMo (8. August 2002)

Hier geht's zum Download von Camtasia


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Besteht in der Richtung mehr "Bedarf"?
Wenn ja, Thema genau angeben.


----------



## goela (9. August 2002)

Geht aber auch mit SnagIt - gleicher Hersteller wie Camtasia!


----------



## Malla (9. August 2002)

*is ja alles schön und gut...*

...aber

gibt es nicht irgendwo auch n deutsches tutorial dafür?

wenn ich die website übersetzen lasse heißt adobe sogar ziegelstein ;-)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. August 2002)

Für Camtasia brauchst du doch kein Tutorial. Du siehst es und kannst es. Die Feineinstellungen sind nur für Experten und bringen nicht sehr viel.


----------



## Malla (9. August 2002)

nicht für camtasia.

ich meine ein deutsches lichtschwert-tutorial...


----------



## MoMo (9. August 2002)

Hä? Der Bubi hat doch ein Multilanguagetutorial gemacht, oder sprichst du jetzt in English drauf, Bubi?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. August 2002)

<- *grübel* was meinst du? das?


----------



## MoMo (9. August 2002)

Klar  und sogar für Taube .


----------



## ponda (11. August 2002)

ich glaub er meinte das hier --->hier 


welche variante ist denn jetzt besser?
mit after effects oder mit premiere+photoshop???


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. August 2002)

Ich finde die AE-Methode besser.

PS ist zu kompliziert bzw zu aufwendig.

Überleg mal, in AE macht man durchschnittlich alle 2 Frames einen neuen Keyframe. In Photoshop musst du jedes Bild bemalen und dann wieder exportieren und importieren und verarbeiten usw. Also ich bin mit der Methode (AE) prima zurechgekommen.

Sonst hätte ich wohl kaum noch extra ein deutsches Videotutorial dafür gemacht...


----------



## MoMo (11. August 2002)

1. Bubi ist genial.
2. Bubi ist genial.
3. Bubi ist genial.

(puh, und das ganz ohne die Zwischenablage zu benutzen ).

Generell sowie spezifisch finde ich die Möglichkeiten der Effektnachbearbeitung in AfterEffects, insbesondere in diesem Fall mit den Lichtschwertern, atemberaubend, so dass ich jedem empfehlen kann, die Lichtschwerteffekte in After Effects nach dem Vorbild Bubis in seinem Video zu erstellen.

Einige Denkanstöße:
- Durch die gelernten "Basics" lässt sich z.B. auch ein durch das Bild fliegender Laserstrahlenschuss ganz einfach realisieren.
- Wie wär's denn, wenn man statt eines weißen Lichtschwertes ein grünes oder Blaues hat? s. Video hier (folgt bald!)
- Vielleicht kann man ja auch einen Darth Mouth mit zwei feurig rot leuchtenden Lichtschwertern erstellen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. August 2002)

Oui monsier Momo, merci bien pour les pouvoirs.

Das Duallichtschwert habe ich mal gemacht aber das ist ein Höllenaufwand, weil du die doppelte Arbeit hast.
Sonst ist es aber lustig.

Und die Basics: Das stimmt schon, man lernt dadurch die Basics der Maskenanimation mit Keyframes und darauf baut AfterEffects ja auf.


----------



## ponda (14. August 2002)

hab da nochmal ne frage zu bubi's lichtschwert variante:
wie mache ich es denn, wenn ein teil vom schwert verdeckt sein muss, wenn z.B. eine person davor steht


----------



## MoMo (14. August 2002)

Hallo Ponda,

du zeichnest einfach nicht das ganze Lichtschwert, sondern unterbrichst es mit den beiden "Ankerpunkten" am oberen Lichtschwert (also dort, wo es dann zu Ende wäre, wenn die Person nicht dafor stünde!) genau da, wo das Lichtschwert in die Person rein ginge. Danach musst du's dann innerhalb eines Keyframes (also wenn die Person wieder "aus dem Lichtschwert draußen ist") zur vorherigen Größe. Bestimmt geht's auch so, dass du einen Teil des Lichtschwrts löscht, aber das soll dir Bubi erklären


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. August 2002)

Eigentlich geht es am Einfachsten wie es Momo schon sagte, indem du einfach keinen perfekten Säbel machst, sondern ihn oben verkleinerst.
Bei komplizierten Objekten kannst du daher auch noch neue Maskenpunkte setzen (um z.B. das Schwert um ne Nase zu bekommen)

Eine alternative Möglichkeit ist, um den Menschen oder das Objekt ein Maske zu zeichen, die natürlich auch animiert werden muss.
Ist aber schlechter weil aufwendiger als Version 1.


----------



## ponda (14. August 2002)

cool...
danke


----------



## Neo2400 (26. Juli 2003)

Wirklich gute Tuts! Könnte ich mir die Tutorial Movies auch runterladen? Ich brauche leider ein PW, und Username, kann mir da jemand etwas gescheites geben?

MFG NeoOfFuture


----------



## keine ahnung (29. Juli 2003)

Hi Jungs also ich brauche ein Passwort und einen Benutzernamen um 
mir das Tutorial anzugucken. Wie bekomme ich das oder bekomme ich das gar nicht?

Danke bis dann


----------



## Vincent (24. Oktober 2003)

In Ordnung Leute. Ich wusste nicht, dass es noch Resonanz auf diese Tutorial gab, da ich mir ja zu besagter Zeit eine Auszeit genommen habe.
Ich wurde jetzt per PM wieder drauf hingewiesen und habe das wirklich uralte (ja ich war ein Trendeinleiter  ) Videotutorial mal wieder hochgeladen.

Download 

Eventuell hilft es ja noch wem sich in After Effects reinzuarbeiten


----------



## Don (26. Oktober 2003)

Wie kommt man an das Video ran ?


----------



## Vincent (26. Oktober 2003)

Das Video ist DivX codiert. Du musst dir also von http://www.divx.com das Setup runterladen.


----------



## Erpel (26. Oktober 2003)

In Opera Hab ich nur nen dicken Button "Click" aber wenn ich da drauf gehe, kommt nur der Pfad zum Video, und ein Cancel Knopf.
Wie komm ich da ran?

//edit: Habs einfach im IE angeschaut. Super Tutorial.
Respekt.


----------



## Vincent (26. Oktober 2003)

Danke, es ist aber uralt. Vielleicht mache ich irgendwann noch einmal eine Version mit Ton.

Die Grundidee kommt übrigens von jemandem auf den TFN-Foren, den ich allerdings nicht mehr erreichen konnte. Ich habe die Arbeitsweise damals also abgewandelt und so denke ich etwas verständlicher gemacht.


----------



## prax (15. Mai 2004)

Aber das ist eh alles so kompliziert. Einfach einen weißen strich machen, die Ebene 3 mal dublizieren, Gaussian Blur bei der 1. Kopie 10 bei der 2. 20 bei der 3. einen Wert von 30 dann fabwert einstellen und fertig.
(Ich habs schnell reingeschrieben und es sollte für Leute die sich einigermaßen auskennen kein Problem sein. Ich schreibs gerne noch ausführlicher hin)


----------



## Florentin (24. Mai 2004)

keiner von den links geht mehr kann mal einer die links updaten


----------



## goela (25. Mai 2004)

Leider nein! Das Mitglied Vincent ist nicht mehr an Board und somit auch nicht mehr die Tutorials!
Es gibt aber im Internet viele Tutorials zum Lichtschwert - Für AE sowie Premiere! Einfach mal googeln!


----------



## DustVader (4. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal die ganzen Topics, die sich mit den Lichtschwertern befassen durchgeschaut und habe bis jetzt nur ein Link gefunden (oder zwei), die gingen. Leider kannte ich die Tut's schon. Und das unglaublich nervtötende "Rotoscoping-Verfahren" in Photoshop ist eigentlich überflüssig, da ich AE 6.5 habe. Und genau dafür suche ich ein gutes (wenn auch englisches) Tutorial. Das Problem: Google findet meist nur schwachsinn oder sonstiges, was gar nicht da rein passt. 
Außerdem sehen die Rotoscoping-effekte in Photoshop nicht gerade gut aus. Leider gehen die Links zu den Video tuts auch nicht mehr.
Bitte helt mir, ich suche schon seit Monaten und finde nichts!
Ich wäre euch dafür sehr dankbar!
Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Boucher (5. April 2005)

Englisch:

http://ryanw.michaelfrisk.com/ryan-w/tutorials_sabers.html

und das ganze als Deutsch:

http://8249.rapidforum.com/topic=102383698965

Aber ums Rotoscoping kommst du trotzdem nicht hernum


----------



## DustVader (5. April 2005)

Vielen vielen dnak, genau danach hab ich gesucht!
DAs mit dem Rotoscoping macht nix, hauptsache ich muss nicht mehr "so" viel bearbeiten wie früher ^^


----------

